# Bottom feeder 10 gallon



## urmothaspizza (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello, I've recently set up a 10 gallon tank with a paradise fish in it. I was thinking it would be a good idea to add a bottom feeder to the tank. Any suggestions? :shock:


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

a small group of corydora catfish?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Most people would suggest cories. They are very popular on this forum and once acclimated, are hardy fish and a pleasure to watch in small groups.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Please no Cory in a 10g!!! Cory's are to be kept in groups of at LEAST 8 - Apart from that they grow to be (pending exact species) anywhere from 3-6", so 8x6" Cory in a 10g them guys couldn't move in there and that is a less then desirable habitat!!! So def no tank smaller then 20g I'd strongly suggest.

How about Shrimp, they are very cute to watch ad will clean the ground off just about anything that falls down there? Here's pictures of my lil 10g shrimp farm for ideas for ya http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-shrimp/updated-shrimp-farm-pictures-34455/


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

groups of 8? I always kept corys in groups of 4 but im not expert on them. They are really cool fish the way they scury along the bottom looking for food. Thier so animted rarely staying still for long. I know not all species of cory grow 3-6"? I've never seen a cory over 3 and rarely. There are alot of species out there. I know _Corydoras hastatus_ don't grow more than 1.5in and might work. I don't want to contradict Angel079 too much because im not an expert on corys.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with RRcoolJ.............you can keep them in smaller numbers than 8, but i would think 5 should be the minimum..........I'm at a loss to think of any species of cory that would get any bigger than 4 inches......as stated, i think most would max out at around 3 inches


----------



## playeryhm (Oct 27, 2009)

i have a Chinese algea eater in mine he gets big i might put him in my 36  but they are good, they never die! im serious ive had mine for likt 3-4 years


----------



## urmothaspizza (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a friend recommend chinese algae eaters...are they a species that need to be in a group? or are they ok by themselves?


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Easy... Guys.....*

I think alot has to do with OPINION....
I have seen people keep only 2 of them 
in a 30 gallon tank.. and those guys prosper and hang
out just like my four in my 75 gallon.

Algae eaters.. China versions... Albino or Golden both very 
hardy fish... I have 2 in a 120 gallon 
and only 1 in a 75gallon as well as 1 in a 55gallon

I must say I have learned myself by another person on this 
forum about how fish that like to school together do not 
really act there behavior unless there are 3 or more.

thas just my 2 cents..... 



Ron


----------



## urmothaspizza (Dec 27, 2009)

That seems to make sense. So I guess my last question is: would they be able to thrive in a ten gallon--or is that too small for their species?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Chinese alage eaters often times become aggressive as they mature and are generally poor at eating alage. Have observed the chinese alage eaters attempt to rasp or (suck) the slimecoat from large slow moving fish such as Discus,Angelfish,Severums etc. With smaller fish ,they simply chase them until the fish become stressed and I would not recommend them unless the tank was large enough for other fish to stay clear.
For corys,I agree.more is better, I keep no less than eight with a dozen being more enjoyable both for the fish,and for me.
For a ten gal? tank I would recommend a group of five or six Kuhlii loaches so long as the pH was not much above 7.6 They stay small,do excellent job of sifting through the substrate for food,and don't create much in the way of bioload on ten gallon tank which would prolly be more like six gallons if one considers the amount of water displaced by gravel,sand,and or decorations.
In my view,one paradise fish and a shoal of Kuhlii loaches,, the tank would be jsut about perfect stocking wise assuming weekly 25 to 30 percent water changes take place regularly.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I deffinately AGREE with you and the behaviour of the mature algae eaters
I have 2 in the 120 gallon along with cichlids.. they do alot of chasing ..
But the Cichlids do to .... so they are an even match..... its great to 
watch...... Lol.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, I can't really think of any bottom dwellers that would be appropriate for your tank. If you had a bigger tank I might suggest weather loaches but these grow too large for a 10g tank. The problem is that paradise fish are not really tropical fish; they prefer cooler water temperatures than tropical fish do.

I vaguely recall one or more species of corydoras from higher altitudes that might work well at paradise fish temperatures, but I can't think of these off the top of my head.


----------

